# Why do I shoot better with skinny arrows?



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

No you aren't missing anything....I have said that for some time now....and was actually talking to JayMC about that a little earlier tonight 

I have always scored better with 2314s and 2412s indoors then the super fatties...

Why are your Fatboys so long?:noidea:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> No you aren't missing anything....I have said that for some time now....and was actually talking to JayMC about that a little earlier tonight
> 
> I have always scored better with 2314s and 2412s indoors then the super fatties...
> 
> Why are your Fatboys so long?:noidea:


When I ran them through Archer's Advantage with my setup, it spined optimally with that length and point. I probably could be shooting 500's at the correct length, but these ones seem pretty solid right now. I have another dozen that I will experiment with for other point/length combos....

SB


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm thinking verrrrry seriously about getting some 2413's and trying them out. Got some 2712's and have been shooting them for a little while and just went back to my 2512's. Not real crazy about the 2712's. This thread may just push me over the edge and order some 24's. Guess I could sell the 27's to recoup some money for the 24's.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

outback jack said:


> I'm thinking verrrrry seriously about getting some 2413's and trying them out. Got some 2712's and have been shooting them for a little while and just went back to my 2512's. Not real crazy about the 2712's. This thread may just push me over the edge and order some 24's. Guess I could sell the 27's to recoup some money for the 24's.


What length are the 27s? I may be interested


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

outback jack said:


> I'm thinking verrrrry seriously about getting some 2413's and trying them out. Got some 2712's and have been shooting them for a little while and just went back to my 2512's. Not real crazy about the 2712's. This thread may just push me over the edge and order some 24's. Guess I could sell the 27's to recoup some money for the 24's.


I could not get the 27's to fly at all....arrows all over the place even on good shots. 2613's are a little better, and 2512's are about the best of the big shafts I have tried. Forget the Triple X's...good shots are in the 10, bad shots are lucky to stay in the 7!

Going to try some different point weights on the 25's and see how they do....

SB


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*2712 tuning?*

I shoot the 2712 and had some tuning problems also. But it was with the fletching issues. Shot quick spins and feathers. Had a right helical and straight and had issues with clearing the rest. On some bows its just clearing the cable issues. I've been at this a little while and still learning. Just set up a set of feathers on a captain with 2712 250g and straight fletch and shot beautiful and papertuned awesome. Still learning and tweakin on bows. The quick spins had to be clocked a little extra 4"vanes. Took a little bit to get dialed in but once all said and done both setup's shot about the same. I've shot best with quickspins but I believe their not as forgiving as feathers. Feathers will wear a little quicker compared to quickspins. Catch you later and keep on shootin.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

jrmysell said:


> What length are the 27s? I may be interested


6 are 32" and 6 are uncut and still in the package.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

The larger shafts were WAAAAYYYYYY stiff for your setup... Im shooting my 2613's full length with 200gr points and they are shooting incredibly well for me... I am shooting 30" DL and 57#'s... AA said that the 26's would spine out about right at 60#'s with full length shafts with 225gr. points. Im still a bit stiff, but not too bad...


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

drockw said:


> The larger shafts were WAAAAYYYYYY stiff for your setup... Im shooting my 2613's full length with 200gr points and they are shooting incredibly well for me... I am shooting 30" DL and 57#'s... AA said that the 26's would spine out about right at 60#'s with full length shafts with 225gr. points. Im still a bit stiff, but not too bad...



AA is showing that 2512's at full length may work for me with the 220gr points. I see that they make a 270gr point now that should be a little better.....

SB


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

outback jack said:


> 6 are 32" and 6 are uncut and still in the package.


PM Sent


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

drockw said:


> The larger shafts were WAAAAYYYYYY stiff for your setup... Im shooting my 2613's full length with 200gr points and they are shooting incredibly well for me... I am shooting 30" DL and 57#'s... AA said that the 26's would spine out about right at 60#'s with full length shafts with 225gr. points. Im still a bit stiff, but not too bad...


Well in my case OT2 says the 2512's w/210gr @31" are just a little stiff and aa says it's way too stiff. I have been using OT2 and like the shaft selector because it gives me pretty good results. I was going to use AA shaft selector but sometimes it's hard for me to believe what it tells me.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I found that 2512s at 31,1/2 in works well with 230grs in the head.At 60lbs.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Well I ordered some 2413's today so I'll see if they do any better for me. Hornet how much do run up front on your 2412's? I'm planning on going 29" w/220gr up front. That's with a 28 1/4" draw and 56lbs.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

outback jack said:


> Well I ordered some 2413's today so I'll see if they do any better for me. Hornet how much do run up front on your 2412's? I'm planning on going 29" w/220gr up front. That's with a 28 1/4" draw and 56lbs.


For my setup a 180-200 grain point with a 27" shaft is :thumb: But my draw is only 27.75" and I shoot 60lbs.....they are actually a weaker spine then a 2314. But I would go with 2413s over them just for the fact that they are a tougher shaft.....


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Been trying a number of different shafts for indoor trying to find a great setup. What I found tonight is that my Fatboys shoot just as well as my big shafts and they are more forgiving! I can guess that this might be because the spine is optimal with these and crazy stiff on the others, but is that the real reason?
> 
> ...




Try to put the heavier points in the shorter arrows. When I left mine longer...32" max, I was only shooting 150gr. up front. I now my 27's and 23's the same length. They are 29"(end of shaft/end of shaft). 23's I use a 180gr pro point, and for the 27's I use a 300gr. pro point. I've had some pro pins, but they are only 250gr. The shorter you cut them, the heavier you have to go up front. Mine are all out of a VE(spirals) @ 57#'s, 28.5". I actually had 27's at 32"/150gr. shooting out of a 49# PE(C2) at 28.5", and they worked great. This past year I used 27's at 30.5"/300gr. out of an UE(C2) 3500XT's at 56#'s and 28.5". They will work, you'll just have to stick with it, and experiment more. I've spent 3 years now working with 27's, and I'm still playing with them. The smaller arrows do work better, but they are spined for the bow. I've shot quite a few 600's with the smaller shafts, but it's tough to break the 50X mark. PB w/27's is a 56X round, 23's is 52X. It's funny, cuz Hornet and I discussed this earlier tonight also, and Hornet, I got them 27's workin pretty darn good tonight!!!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

All of my aluminum arrows get the good Ole' Fashioned "node" tuning and thats where they seem to shoot the best with my 27's and 23's the carbons I played with were 150 in the nose and about 1" past the end of the blade


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

the easton arrow selector is the most dependable, i've found. it takes out all of the guesswork and experimentation. i have had the same experience with the smaller shafts. i figure, and it's just me, that the smaller ones are lighter; thus, they get off the string quicker. i've got an old conquest (very slow) that shoots terribly with my 2613's, BUT my new bowtech (very much faster) shoots them, at less poundage, much much better. the longer an arrow stays on the string, the more it's subject to form problems, especially in the "follow thru" department.


----------



## Rick9 (Jun 25, 2008)

*2314 or 2315?*

Don't want to hijack this thread, but thought the folks posting here had the expertise I'm looking for.
I'm trying to decide between some X7 2314s and 2315s and would appreciate some advice on the choice.
Here is the set up.
Apex 7 DL=31 DW=55 
Arrows usually cut to 29.5"
The arrows would have bushings, 3D nocks, and 4" feathers
Here are the results from OT2
2314 with 125 gn points - spine is just slightly weak; a FOC of 10% and speed around 275
2315 with 160 gn points - spine good; a FOC of 12.5% and speed around 260

Seems the advantage of the 2315s is the higher FOC - is this a significant advantage?
Any other differences between the arrows?
What would you choose?
Thanks, Rick


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Rick, looks like I would go with the 2315's. I'm using 2314's and the length is 29(aluminum/aluminum). I use a G bushing and G nocks, with 180gr. pro point up front. I used AA and this set up was optimum spined. 15's would have worked, but would have needed heavier tips, which was no biggie, but just elected for the 14's. I would highly recommend either some pro points or pro point pins made by Cometition Archery. You can get them directly through their website http://www.competitionarcheryproducts.com or at LAS.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> All of my aluminum arrows get the good Ole' Fashioned "node" tuning and thats where they seem to shoot the best with my 27's and 23's the carbons I played with were 150 in the nose and about 1" past the end of the blade


Can you give me a bit more info on the node tuning? I've heard of it before, but have not seen a good explanation of it yet....

Thanks!
SB


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rick9 said:


> Don't want to hijack this thread, but thought the folks posting here had the expertise I'm looking for.
> I'm trying to decide between some X7 2314s and 2315s and would appreciate some advice on the choice.
> Here is the set up.
> Apex 7 DL=31 DW=55
> ...



For your setup I would go with 2315s if it were me....


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Can you give me a bit more info on the node tuning? I've heard of it before, but have not seen a good explanation of it yet....
> 
> Thanks!
> SB


Go to Eastons website and download the tuning guide. It explains it in there. I just read it through the other day and it is very informative.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

GRIV is big on node tuning. You might PM him and see what he has to say on the subject.


----------

